# Movement Transplant For Seiko Diver 7002



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, Not sure if this item should be here or in Tinkerers Corner. I have a 7002-7001 Diver (March '91) & the movement is kaput.

I've looked for a donor watch / movement but the ones that are available are too expensive.

So now looking at what other movements will fit. The 7S26 & similar won't fit .

Does anyone know what would be a straight fit i.e. mounting ring , stem position ,dial feet etc .etc.

I think that the 7009 (from Seiko 5) may fit & the existing dial would cover the day indicator ???

Your comments / advice would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

I believe the 7009 will fit ok but you will have to swap the date ring from 7002 into the 7009 as one has a crown at 3.45 and the other is at 4.00 which will effect how it sits in it'a window. I would also remove the day wheel entirely, it's only a little c-clip holding it on.

best of luck with it,

wook


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for your help Wook, much appreciated. I'll start looking for 7009.

As a matter of interest I wonder if there is another movement that is a straight fit (that isn't from a diver.)

Rovert.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

rovert said:


> Thanks for your help Wook, much appreciated. I'll start looking for 7009.
> 
> As a matter of interest I wonder if there is another movement that is a straight fit (that isn't from a diver.)
> 
> Rovert.


hi

The 7002 movement was fitted in dress watches as well as divers so worth keeping an eye out on fleabay for a badly described one, I don't know of any others that fit with only a small job to do like the 7009, it's really not as difficult as it sounds to swap a date ring, just take lots of pictures as you go to help you put it back together, and more importantly go slow :yes:

all the best

wook


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks wook. I'm keeping an eye out for a 7002 & looking forward to he job.

Thanks

Rovert.


----------

